# ITV Test in Spain



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to share my experience with you following my recent visit to Ondara ITV Centre. My car was booked in by phone and appointment made for the following day. I arrived before the allocated time and went to the office with all relevant forms and was booked in. This was done efficiently and the lady spoke good English. I paid the fee which is now €50.91 then I went to get in a small queue. When my time came I was told to come through. They tested the lights and Brake Lights. Then I moved further on and came to some Rollers. These Test the Brakes and Handbrakes. The Car passed this and moved to the final stage which was over a Pit to allow the Examiner to look at the Brake Pipes and Exhaust System. The Car passed with flying colours and I went to the office to get the papers and Sticker.
I was treated well and they spoke very Good English and would recommend them anytime. They are professional and very polite.

I was really ashamed that my Spanish wasn't good but they just told me to go to lessons and they would test me next year along with the car.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> I want to share my experience with you following my recent visit to Ondara ITV Centre. My car was booked in by phone and appointment made for the following day. I arrived before the allocated time and went to the office with all relevant forms and was booked in. This was done efficiently and the lady spoke good English. I paid the fee which is now €50.91 then I went to get in a small queue. When my time came I was told to come through. They tested the lights and Brake Lights. Then I moved further on and came to some Rollers. These Test the Brakes and Handbrakes. The Car passed this and moved to the final stage which was over a Pit to allow the Examiner to look at the Brake Pipes and Exhaust System. The Car passed with flying colours and I went to the office to get the papers and Sticker.
> I was treated well and they spoke very Good English and would recommend them anytime. They are professional and very polite.
> 
> I was really ashamed that my Spanish wasn't good but they just told me to go to lessons and they would test me next year along with the car.


:clap2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ours also passed recently, they don't speak English here, and the testing station is a container, also there isn't a pit, but the rest is more or less the same. We always make sure to have a service before and the mechanic checks everything.

Our first test lasted for two years, but this one is only for one year, apparently the classification of the vehicle is a "Mixto" but we are having it changed to "Turismo" then we will be back on the two year stretch. The car is a Renault Kangoo.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Ours also passed recently, they don't speak English here, and the testing station is a container, also there isn't a pit, but the rest is more or less the same. We always make sure to have a service before and the mechanic checks everything.
> 
> Our first test lasted for two years, but this one is only for one year, apparently the classification of the vehicle is a "Mixto" but we are having it changed to "Turismo" then we will be back on the two year stretch. The car is a Renault Kangoo.


Our experience in Madrid is the same. Mechanic always does his best and comes up with cheap options to keep our 17 year old Toledo going. And the conveyor belt test process has always been quick and easy 

How many more years the old gal has left I'm not too sure but it was Pilar's fathers last car before he died so we will hang on to it till the mechanic says sorry but ...... although I think every year he will say that


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Ours also passed recently, they don't speak English here, and the testing station is a container, also there isn't a pit, but the rest is more or less the same. We always make sure to have a service before and the mechanic checks everything.
> 
> Our first test lasted for two years, but this one is only for one year, apparently the classification of the vehicle is a "Mixto" but we are having it changed to "Turismo" then we will be back on the two year stretch. The car is a Renault Kangoo.


Interesting comment about changing it from 'mixto' to 'turisimo' as I didn't know that was possible. I have a Fiat Doblo so the same classification as yours, how are you going to do this, I'm very interested.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

malagaman2005 said:


> Interesting comment about changing it from 'mixto' to 'turisimo' as I didn't know that was possible. I have a Fiat Doblo so the same classification as yours, how are you going to do this, I'm very interested.


We went to the Renault Agent from where we bought the car as new, paid 84€, she then sent all the details to the manufacturer. Apparently there is a code on the registration document which allows this to be done. When the document are returned we have to take them to the ITV station to amend their records and get a new test sticker.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Brilliant, common sense in Spain at last. I could never understand why these type of vehicles are classed as commercial when, I suspect, the majority of times they are used as private vehicles. Perhaps you could let me know when yours is done out of interest, thanks


----------

